# krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Mod 1 – Tint








































Mod 2 – Chrome mirror caps
















Mod 3 - Aspherical side mirrors, euro light switch
Mod 4 – Painted and stickered calipers
















Mod 5 – Aluminum gas/brake pedal/dead pedal








Mini A3
























Mod 6 – Goodridge SS brake lines








Mod 7 – Debadged rear








Mod 8 – Vinyled sidemarkers
















Mod 9 – Revo Technik chip








Mod 10 – Milltek exhaust
































Soundclip - http://s76.photobucket.com/alb...8.flv , http://s76.photobucket.com/alb...6.flv
Mod 10 – Footwell lights
Mod 12 – Dogbone mount and VF pendulum mount
















Mod 13 – EuroGear USA carbonfiber hood & AeroCatch hood pins
































Mod 14 – Seat Cupra R Lip
















Mod 15 – VF Short Ram Intake
























Mod 16 – Ksport Koilovers
















Mod 17 – Mesh grill for fogs
































Milestone








Mod 18 – Yellow fogs








Mod 19 – Black powdercoated wheels
















Mod 20– Ziza citylight bulbs
























Mod 21 – Gunsmoke Lamin-x on headlights
















Mod 22 – SPP black zinc slotted, dimpled rotors; HawkHPS fronts; Carbotech Bobcat rears
Mod 23 – Haldex Gen II controller upgrade
Mod 24 – RNS-E








Mod 25 - Krylon Fusion'ed blackout grill & theSkidPlate license plate holder








Mod 26 – LED DIY
















































Mod 27 – LED Tails
























Mod 28 – Perforated leather shiftboot and ebrake
















Mod 29 – R8 Reps, 19x8, et42 - Toyo Proxes4 215/25/19, no rubbing
























Mod 30 – Carbonfiber mirror housing


























_Modified by krazyboi at 9:39 PM 11/5/2008_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

AWESOME!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Oh, sorry. 56k go home.


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (krazyboi)*

I love your car but I didn't know you had KSports....
How do you like them?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

LOVE IT! nice build up man. you've definitely dumped some change into that thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (krazyboi)*















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sweet transformation! I really like the powdercoat wheel, it made the car alot different and unique along with the blk/dark silver theme. Not feeling the R8 wheels. Like the Mesh BBS type wheel more.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (3lfk1ng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3lfk1ng* »_I love your car but I didn't know you had KSports....
How do you like them? 

they're great. i don't plan on adjusting much, but knowing that its possible is good. i'm not a big time spender, so having these work for me worked perfect!

_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_LOVE IT! nice build up man. you've definitely dumped some change into that thing. 

yea, depressing. i'm sure all that could've gone elsewhere...but my car makes me happy and i make use of it everyday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *littlewhite* »_ sweet transformation! I really like the powdercoat wheel, it made the car alot different and unique along with the blk/dark silver theme. Not feeling the R8 wheels. Like the Mesh BBS type wheel more.

thanks. i agree, the black wheels are pretty cool. just wanted to rock the R8s for a bit. perhaps i'll sell them and buy my kidney back one day.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (krazyboi)*

Are the tail lights a direct fit?


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (krazyboi)*

The headlight is like robot eye with the lamin-x + LED city light on, so sweet







Need to be in TF 2 the movie


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (vwlippy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwlippy* »_Are the tail lights a direct fit?

Let me handle this on KB.
Yes, they are a direct fit. They require new harnesses or wiring skillz and Vagcom for the right effect.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (vwlippy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwlippy* »_Are the tail lights a direct fit?

Yup...but you need the wiring harness unless you're a wire genius.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (vwlippy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwlippy* »_Are the tail lights a direct fit?

yes, with proper harness adaptors... all it needs is some simple vagcom coding http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

hot stuff


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Yup...but you need the wiring harness unless you're a wire genius.

Dude. I told you I was handling this one.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (littlewhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlewhite* »_The headlight is like robot eye with the lamin-x + LED city light on, so sweet







Need to be in TF 2 the movie

Yea, no more lamin-x. It looked good, but I'm sure I woulda failed inspection sooner or later.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Dude. I told you I was handling this one.

LOL at 3 responses to same question in a row.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

good job papa smurf! looks sweet


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Yup...but you need the wiring harness unless you're a wire genius.

Ugh, I hate wiring. Who sells the harness?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

http://www.kufatec.de
should be these: http://www.kufatec.de/shop/pro....html


_Modified by krazyboi at 12:09 AM 11/5/2008_


----------



## LeadFootA3 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
thanks. i agree, the black wheels are pretty cool. just wanted to rock the R8s for a bit. perhaps i'll sell them and buy my kidney back one day.

I like the R8's let me know if you plan on selling them anytime soon... If I still haven't gotten wheels come Feb I'll be in Va Beach for a few months and would even be willing to drive over and take them off your hands... 
Oh and your corner markers... did you switch to clears for a while? I'm guessing you did that to pass rigorous VA car inspections? If so what markers are those, they match silver pretty well.


_Modified by LeadFootA3 at 11:33 PM 11-4-2008_


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (LeadFootA3)*

Great Post!


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (a3slvrchrgd)*

Very cool, you should have waited until Saturday, but you can still add those pics


----------



## vicmeer (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (angryrican66)*

Good job documenting all your mods... can you make a little flipbook where you flip the pages and see animation of the car morphing?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (vicmeer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicmeer* »_Good job documenting all your mods... can you make a little flipbook where you flip the pages and see animation of the car morphing?

x2.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

you forgot this pic

















Dave


----------



## lucky73 (May 19, 2006)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (krazyboi)*

you could probably gray market an s3 for less


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (LeadFootA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeadFootA3* »_
I like the R8's let me know if you plan on selling them anytime soon... If I still haven't gotten wheels come Feb I'll be in Va Beach for a few months and would even be willing to drive over and take them off your hands... 
Oh and your corner markers... did you switch to clears for a while? I'm guessing you did that to pass rigorous VA car inspections? If so what markers are those, they match silver pretty well.

_Modified by LeadFootA3 at 11:33 PM 11-4-2008_

i'm more then likely keeping the R8s. i had clear corners for about, 2 days...then sold them. these are just a thin layer of vinyl. It was about $5 and I could probably wrap 10 markers. its good b/c the amber light still shows through when dark out.

_Quote, originally posted by *a3slvrchrgd* »_Great Post!

Thanks!







Coors Light for you

_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Very cool, you should have waited until Saturday, but you can still add those pics 

True. But I had to get to 5000 by last night according to Terje. I found that the rears should be simple. Maybe 5 minutes to remove http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *vicmeer* »_Good job documenting all your mods... can you make a little flipbook where you flip the pages and see animation of the car morphing?

Someone else can do it. I can provide the pictures.

_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_you forgot this pic 








Dave

LOL. He is who's referenced to when I tell people my name.

_Quote, originally posted by *lucky73* »_you could probably gray market an s3 for less 

whatcha sayin? i wasted my money?


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (krazyboi)*

Hey mang, nice evolution there! Very, very cool!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (Gothic Serpent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gothic Serpent* »_Hey mang, nice evolution there! Very, very cool!!

Thanks, lots of sweat, minor blood, no tears went into it. I can proudly say that I didn't pay any shop money to get all the work done.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (Gothic Serpent)*

Looks great Krazy!!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Looks Krazy good!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Looks great Krazy!!









Thanks...waiting for APR stuff to put on my car...


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Thanks...waiting for APR stuff to put on my car...

I know.... We're waiting for a 3.2 to put stuff on!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I know.... We're waiting for a 3.2 to put stuff on!









Damn it...I live too far. I guess doesn't make to have a Quattro car down in your area.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice Kronolozy, I see ashtray delete, Euro side mirror, lower lip and lic pate holder (and maybe spray painted grill) that's not listed.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Nice Kronolozy, I see ashtray delete, Euro side mirror, lower lip and lic pate holder (and maybe spray painted grill) that's not listed.

Busted KB.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (terje_77)*

krazyboi i am uber proud of you for starting this thread. and i enjoy watching you mod the a3.
wish i could comment more as i see i have a lot of catching up to do, but i've been really busy at the office







i'll see ya soon anyways


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Nice Kronolozy, I see ashtray delete, Euro side mirror, lower lip and lic pate holder (and maybe spray painted grill) that's not listed.

Good point. I'll go back and edit.

_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_krazyboi i am uber proud of you for starting this thread. and i enjoy watching you mod the a3.
wish i could comment more as i see i have a lot of catching up to do, but i've been really busy at the office i'll see ya soon anyways 

Thanks!


----------



## LeadFootA3 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
i'm more then likely keeping the R8s. i had clear corners for about, 2 days...then sold them. these are just a thin layer of vinyl. It was about $5 and I could probably wrap 10 markers. its good b/c the amber light still shows through when dark out.


so where did you get your vinyl? that sounds exactly like what I need...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (LeadFootA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeadFootA3* »_
so where did you get your vinyl? that sounds exactly like what I need...

what color you need? i got it from a shop http://www.raceapeel.com. luckily they're only 25 or so miles away so i picked it up. mine is actually pretty close in that there's some shiny-ness to the vinyl.


----------



## LeadFootA3 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
what color you need? i got it from a shop http://www.raceapeel.com. luckily they're only 25 or so miles away so i picked it up. mine is actually pretty close in that there's some shiny-ness to the vinyl.

Same as you... I have a silver 06 sport...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (LeadFootA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeadFootA3* »_
Same as you... I have a silver 06 sport...

I should have some leftover to cover yours. I can send it to you, you pay shipping & paypal fees.


----------



## LeadFootA3 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (krazyboi)*

PM sent... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (terje_77)*

keep posting


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

what do you want me to post about?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_what do you want me to post about?

stuff


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Oh, sorry. 56k go home.

Thanks, I just tried viewing it on my phone... omg!


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

was just about to ask about hoodpins, looks like you got some towards the end. Was it not holding in place too well with the stock latch? How are those holding up? The S-line markers, i have mine painted same body color but i have it not hooked up. Think it looks better that way when they are not on ; )


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_
Thanks, I just tried viewing it on my phone... omg!

guess i shoulda posted that in title instead.

_Quote, originally posted by *littlewhite* »_was just about to ask about hoodpins, looks like you got some towards the end. Was it not holding in place too well with the stock latch? How are those holding up? The S-line markers, i have mine painted same body color but i have it not hooked up. Think it looks better that way when they are not on ; )

i'm sure it would've held fine w/ the stock latch, but i just wanted that reassurance that the hood wouldn't fly back on me. i drive between 85-100mph (yes, bad) constantly for 170+ miles visiting my fiancee. w/ all them traveled miles, just wanted to be safe.
My vinyl works great! And I can remove it anytime


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

post updated.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

sound clips please! the only aftermarket exhaust i've heard on the a3 3.2 is neuspeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (leegf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leegf* »_sound clips please! the only aftermarket exhaust i've heard on the a3 3.2 is neuspeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

there's one in that main thread...but here's a few more.
http://s76.photobucket.com/alb...6.flv
http://s76.photobucket.com/alb...8.flv
http://s76.photobucket.com/alb...1.flv
http://s76.photobucket.com/alb...2.flv
one of those are pretty good...but i forgot which.


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
i'm sure it would've held fine w/ the stock latch, but i just wanted that reassurance that the hood wouldn't fly back on me. i drive between 85-100mph (yes, bad) constantly for 170+ miles visiting my fiancee. w/ all them traveled miles, just wanted to be safe.
My vinyl works great! And I can remove it anytime









word. better to be safe with the fam. Nice cheap mod with the vinyl







Whats next?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (littlewhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlewhite* »_
word. better to be safe with the fam. Nice cheap mod with the vinyl







*Whats next?*

Meeting up w/ Angryrican this Sat AM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Meeting up w/ Angryrican this Sat AM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Paying a visit to the guru, eh?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Paying a visit to the guru, eh?

Paying and visiting the guru








LeadFoot...I've failed you. Left the vinyl at its location..which isn't where I'm at. I'll attempt pickup again this weekend. My bad.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's come a long way from the start. I think the CF mirror covers are a huge improvement over the chrome ones, they really tie it all together.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_what do you want me to post about?

anything thing to catch up


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SprintA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_Very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's come a long way from the start. I think the CF mirror covers are a huge improvement over the chrome ones, they really tie it all together.

thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
for those that want to see the ashtray LED, its here, taken both out during daylight and some in a garage...so you don't get the full effect.
























light against napkin


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Bump...my "new" seats that I got from Angryrican http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vicmeer (Aug 11, 2008)

p - i - m - p


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

oh, another mod...got married. myself w/ the wifey along w/ openskye and her man


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_oh, another mod...got married. myself w/ the wifey along w/ openskye and her man









Pretty nerdy, but I like it.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i like those seats.
are you the one in the blue?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_i like those seats.
are you the one in the blue?

He's the third one from the right


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY call me


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY call me

Who? KB?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i'm the 5th person


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Hey you got the "got married mod"







... Congrats to you and the Mrs.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (irishpride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irishpride* »_Hey you got the "got married mod"







... Congrats to you and the Mrs.









thanks!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

bump
(Whoops, wrong thread)


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

Krazy why not do a little Diy on the seat removal.. I know its easy enough but still may help someone


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (irishpride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irishpride* »_Krazy why not do a little Diy on the seat removal.. I know its easy enough but still may help someone

lemme see what i could whip up, i'll have to take some pics and stuff, but yea, won't be all too bad.


----------



## ndifadvokit (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

wow, you've done a lot ($) of ($) good ($) work ($) on your car. i like the pedals you went with. What kind are they?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
lemme see what i could whip up, i'll have to take some pics and stuff, but yea, won't be all too bad.

Still awaiting "whip up"


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

late congratz


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ndifadvokit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ndifadvokit* »_wow, you've done a lot ($) of ($) good ($) work ($) on your car. i like the pedals you went with. What kind are they?

Thanks. They're actually GTI pedals and TT dead pedal.

_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Still awaiting "whip up"

Um....yea









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_late congratz

Thanks!


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

grats KB


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (3lfk1ng)*

BUMP
*sorry, wrong thread*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (3lfk1ng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3lfk1ng* »_grats KB

Thanks!









_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_BUMP
*sorry, wrong thread*

Working on the DIY seat removal...


----------



## JasonNJ (Feb 10, 2008)

*(krazyboi)*

hey where did yu pick up the perforated shift boot and ebrake?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (krazyboi) (JasonNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JasonNJ* »_hey where did yu pick up the perforated shift boot and ebrake?

click ~~> http://www.shiftstyle.com/order.php


----------



## 1sika3#2 (Nov 5, 2007)

hey what did u use for the liscense plate to be offcenter like that. I swear I remember a piece that was being sold a long while back that fits right into the tow hook spot to have ur liscense plate off centered like that. I love that look.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (1sika3#2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sika3#2* »_hey what did u use for the liscense plate to be offcenter like that. I swear I remember a piece that was being sold a long while back that fits right into the tow hook spot to have ur liscense plate off centered like that. I love that look.

Its called "The Skid Plate"...and can be bought here: http://www.theskidplate.com/


----------



## 1sika3#2 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Its called "The Skid Plate"...and can be bought here: http://www.theskidplate.com/









ordered. that looks soooo hot. love it.
did u buy the led's off of ECS?


_Modified by 1sika3#2 at 2:51 PM 12-16-2008_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (1sika3#2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sika3#2* »_
did u buy the led's off of ECS?


City light LEDs, yes. The grill..no, DIY project


----------



## lucky73 (May 19, 2006)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (krazyboi)*

Audi A3 Black Edition: Black is the New White for the Audi A3


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^^^^ are you hinting something?!?!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (krazyboi)*

ttt


----------



## Ernieboy (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (terje_77)*

Nice progress line. Should have gone with the coils earlier though, suspension changes a whole lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

LED for DRL and License plates installed. No pics of DRLs yet.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wesCUHz (Jan 12, 2009)

I just wanted to say sick ride.
this thread is the reason why I am searching for an audi a3








keep up the good work and inspiration.
wesCUHz


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for the good words! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If only you joined earlier last week, you should've tried buying iModA3's ride.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Got to take some new pics w/ the winter wheels on today. Is this the "magic moment"?


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Got to take some new pics w/ the winter wheels on today. Is this the "magic moment"?


it sure is! lookin good man! 
here in socal, its almost 90 degrees! how's that for winter?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_
it sure is! lookin good man! 
here in socal, its almost 90 degrees! how's that for winter?

90?!?! WTF! It was about 45 high here.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
90?!?! WTF! It was about 45 high here.

LOL. dude, its so hot here im like wearing tshirts and shorts. 
i was watching the steelers-chargers game at heinz on sunday and it just didnt feel right cuz it was so hot and we were BBQing in the backyard.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_
LOL. dude, its so hot here im like wearing tshirts and shorts. 


x3. It's so hot I'm walking around naked.


----------



## wesCUHz (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

What was he listing it for?
See the only thing is, when I build a car, I build it from the ground up. Because then your ride is just "Oh hey, is that so-and-so's car? I didnt know he sold it." etc.
I think I will be able to pick up an 06 2.0T for 16k from this guy in cali. hopefully it will work out







I don't get to pick the colors, but hopefully I can do something sweet.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I'm not sure what he sold it for, I think straight trade for his new ride. 
No biggie though. Can't wait to see what you can build yours to. Good luck w/ the purchase.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

nice pics johnny! she's lookin goooood 
i'm assuming a nice new camera wasnt on the bridal registry..


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
i'm assuming a nice new camera wasnt on the bridal registry..
















Oh Snap!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_i'm assuming a nice new camera wasnt on the bridal registry..
















unfortunately no







I need to get me one though

_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Oh Snap!

Play on words?!?


----------



## wesCUHz (Jan 12, 2009)

terje with the mad puns lol.
Ok I now have 2 choices... 2006 or 2007 fully loaded. price difference of 1.5k. maybe less.
what do you think krazyboi?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (wesCUHz)*

Krazyboi thinks you should get the '07.


----------



## wesCUHz (Jan 12, 2009)

don't mean to thread jack but
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4200360
ummm if you could post the differences in there so we don't thread jack haha.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Krazyboi thinks you should get the '07.

Agreed. Might as well go w/ the newer if its only 1.5k more. then again, what's the mileage on both?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Few new goodies from Frank the Tank


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Nice KB. The perforated knob feels good in your hand right?


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^thats what she said


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Nice KB. The perforated knob feels good in your hand right?

Yea, definitely. Now I wonder how the FBSW feels. Looks like I'll have to save up for that one.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

CF Trim...
1. Remove trim from shifter. Remove trim from door. There's 3 clips and one hook in each door.








2. Apply blue painters tape to help maintain OEM finish.








3. Apply CF fabric w/ 3M Super 77 adhesive spray.








4. Cut to finish, then reinstall trim.



















_Modified by krazyboi at 10:53 AM 2/9/2009_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

looking good mang!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_looking good mang!








i have lots of fabric left...wonder what else i should do. i might have to redo one or 2 of the door trim though...


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

CK the armrest cover


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Anyone trying covering with Kevlar cloth? CF cloth is as exotic as polyester and implies nothing.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Anyone trying covering with Kevlar cloth? CF cloth is as exotic as polyester and implies nothing.

Sounds costly and a bit much for the application. I'm sure its super sturdy, but might be a bit much for trim covering.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Do the seat back covers and triangular grab handles in CF!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Those were my thoughts. Well, triangles were mine...seat backing was "he who will not be named"


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

voldemort?


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

Sweet Ride Krazyboi! Where did you pick up the chrome mirror covers? I love the license plate relocation to. Definitely planning on picking that up in the future.



_Modified by 2.0TProjekt at 9:42 PM 2-15-2009_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_Sweet Ride Krazyboi! Where did you pick up the chrome mirror covers? I love the license plate relocation to. Definitely planning on picking that up in the future.


I got the mirrors off eBay...but have sold them now and replaced them w/ CF. Not many ppl are fans of the license plate location b/c they say its JDM...but I like it b/c its a quick removal if needed. You can get it from http://www.theskidplate.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

where did you get the CF stuff , i like what you have done


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

Just curious after seeing your dyno. This maybe a stupid question but are the numbers on Revo's site the engine/crank HP or at the wheels? I assuming their number are at the engine/crank since it lists it at 250hp stock and your dyno is at 186.3hp with chip? Did you see the gains they advertise?
Im hoping and planning on getting some software this summer.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *cleanA3* »_where did you get the CF stuff , i like what you have done 


thanks. hood was from eurogearUSA. mirror caps are from eBay...they're full housings, not just covers. the fabric for interior is from eurodyne.

_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_Just curious after seeing your dyno. This maybe a stupid question but are the numbers on Revo's site the engine/crank HP or at the wheels? I assuming their number are at the engine/crank since it lists it at 250hp stock and your dyno is at 186.3hp with chip? Did you see the gains they advertise?
Im hoping and planning on getting some software this summer. 


theirs is crank...mine is at the wheel. yes, i saw the gains. i was actually the a3 3.2 tester for them. i also have an exhaust and intake so that helps as well.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
theirs is crank...mine is at the wheel. yes, i saw the gains. i was actually the a3 3.2 tester for them. i also have an exhaust and intake so that helps as well.


Are Revo's numbers with 91 oct or 93 oct?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_
Are Revo's numbers with 91 oct or 93 oct? 


93. Might as well use it since we got plenty here on the East Coast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: krazyboi's epic build – official post # 5000 (krazyboi)*

just got those ksports, how was the install?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lady_n_Red* »_just got those ksports, how was the install?


It was a PITA at first, especially w/o the strut spreader tool...besides that, not that bad. Here's a DIY.. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2213232


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

thank youuu


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lady_n_Red)*

Nothing really new...just new pics and video.
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2nq4k7r&s=5


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Looking good


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Looking good


x2!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

i know a seeecreeeettttt


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_i know a seeecreeeettttt


Really? Nice!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_i know a seeecreeeettttt

Me 2


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Me 2


Awesome current build thread. love it!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Awesome current build thread. love it!


thanks KB!


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
thanks KB!



its def a build up of something


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
its def a build up of something










gas? fumes? smoke?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
gas? fumes? smoke?


Carbon build up on the intake valves


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
Carbon build up on the intake valves


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

timewarp

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Whoa! Lol


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Whoa! Lol


Wait your 5k post was in 2008?!

Sent from my Igloo


----------

